# Cruising Budget?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Long story short, the wife and I are tired of our jobs and might take a year or two off to sail. This is still 1-2 years in the future. As I make my very preliminary plans, the question I have trouble answering is how does one budget for cruising? Obviously there are the usual costs of owning a boat, but then there's a lot of costs related only to cruising/living aboard. Certainly costs can vary considerably by location. I'm wondering if anyone has any ballpark figures or rules of thumb to estimate a monthly cruising budget. I'd hate to get to Tonga and have to sell the boat and hitchike home because I didn't budget properly.

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

my friend just returned from sailing tonga/ south pacific region (gone 3 years) and i asked him the same question. his answer was $1000. per month. he's getting ready to take off again, so based on his experience i'm going with that figure. hope this helps.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Well...paying for your health insurance and boat insurance for all ocean coverage can be $10k per year...unless you decide youand the boat aren't worth it! After that...you need to BUDGET about $5k annually to cover normal maintenance AND unexpected breakdowns and bank whatever you do not spend towards next year. I would budget after that, your expenses for food, drink, cutoms/immigration, marinas, fuel etc. which largely depend on your own choices and lifestyle. 
The above numbers are ballparks for 40'+ cruising boats and couples in their 50's. You can go "barebones" camping for $1000 a month in a smaller boat ith no insurance or live it up.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Mike, there are a lot of excellent articles in the Featured Aticles section of Sailnet. Here's one on bugeting http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20259&highlight=Budget.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

I think that's an awful lot like asking "What does a car cost?" (are you thinking of a Chevy or a Mercedes?)

We have friends who can't figure out how come we can make it on less than $100/day ... but they stay in marinas and go out to eat several times per week, and if the boat needs maintenance they mostly hire it done.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Check out The Voyagers Handbook. the author breaks everything down based on three different "cruising styles", simple, moderate, and luxury. When you are reading it be dynamic, don't put yourself in just one category. Know how you spend and realize that you may spend more or less in certain categories. Its a great book, not like the usual reference book. Also, the newest edition is 2006 I think, so the costs and pricing scales are fairly up to date.

http://www.amazon.com/Voyagers-Handbook-Beth-Leonard/dp/0071437657


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

just a quick note i earlier stated my friends cruising budget of $1k per month=$12k annually.
their boat was a 34' Columbia, they are in their mid 20' (her)early 30's (him) and they did not have insurance (health or boat). also they're pretty much tightwads. they sold the columbia, went boatless for a year and just bought a CSY 44. but he still sticks with his $1k per month budget.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

eryka said:


> they stay in marinas and go out to eat several times per week, and if the boat needs maintenance they mostly hire it done.


That chews up a lot of boat bucks from the cruising kitty.


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

PilotMike said:


> Long story short, the wife and I are tired of our jobs and might take a year or two off to sail. This is still 1-2 years in the future. As I make my very preliminary plans, the question I have trouble answering is how does one budget for cruising? Obviously there are the usual costs of owning a boat, but then there's a lot of costs related only to cruising/living aboard. Certainly costs can vary considerably by location. I'm wondering if anyone has any ballpark figures or rules of thumb to estimate a monthly cruising budget. I'd hate to get to Tonga and have to sell the boat and hitchike home because I didn't budget properly.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Mike


My wife and I are about 3 years out from our 1st cruise. The cruising forum on here is a great place to start. Bumfuzzle.com is a good account with a list of financials and wisdom, both good and bad. The book 4 hour work week will help you think of ways to add to your cruising kitty while under way. Congrats on the decision.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

GySgt said:


> My wife and I are about 3 years out from our 1st cruise. The cruising forum on here is a great place to start. Bumfuzzle.com is a good account with a list of financials and wisdom, both good and bad. The book 4 hour work week will help you think of ways to add to your cruising kitty while under way. Congrats on the decision.


Pat and Ali spent more money per month cruising than the average person makes. i cant find the page anymore but if i recall, one month was $4600 another $3600 and the cheapest a little over $1400. yeah, they were living it up! must be nice to have a $4k per month cruising budget


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

GySgt said:


> ......Bumfuzzle.com.....


uuuuuhhhhhgggg


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sapperwhite said:


> uuuuuhhhhhgggg


now their cost sheet is for the race!


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

Sapperwhite said:


> uuuuuhhhhhgggg


Yea, yea , yea.... I did have the caveat that it shows both right and wrong. I am not promoting or defending them so lay off. However it does show the other end of the spectrum if you go out without basic sailing skills and research. Reading thier account is the main reason why I am getting certified on the ASA courses and making sure I have enough passive income to stay out awhile. Same reason why I read up on boating accidents, so I can learn form mistakes


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

GySgt said:


> Yea, yea , yea.... I did have the caveat that it shows both right and wrong.


I took that into account before responding. I wasn't attacking you, I was uhging them.

They are probably the best example to date, of what a couple of mildly retarded individuals with to much money can accomplish when they combine their forces to become one super mildly retarded couple with to much money.

I particularly like their "buy us a pizza?" link. I would like to make a donation of a different sort.

I just hope for the sake of humanity that they aren't fertile.

flame away

P.S. sorry for that hijack OP


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sapperwhite said:


> I took that into account before responding. I wasn't attacking you, I was uhging them.
> 
> They are probably the best example to date, of what a couple of mildly retarded individuals with to much money can accomplish when they combine their forces to become one super mildly retarded couple with to much money.
> 
> ...


LMOA, yeah we dont need them contributing to the gene pool.


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

Sapperwhite said:


> I took that into account before responding. I wasn't attacking you, I was uhging them.
> 
> P.S. sorry for that hijack OP


No worries, no offense taken. I agree. Although I would love to have the too much money problem


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

All good information, particularly the references to references. Thank you. Tried searching for links, but this site is so active anything over a couple of weeks is buried pages deep...but that's what makes it so useful.

Keep it coming...


----------



## equitiman (Jul 1, 2004)

Errr...I thought b*******e was a censored word on this forum...   

Where's the administrator???


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, Pat and Ali are members, as I was recently contacted by them regarding a somewhat negative post about their beloved catamaran.  Not my fault that the boat has a somewhat less than stellar past history of needing massive repairs.


----------



## 42ndstreet (Oct 15, 2004)

I have seen the website for Lifeboat Medical insurance. Does anyone use a different company? Will his current USA insurance policy work around the world?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

42ndstreet- That question is probably worthy of its own thread. And, you'll likely get far better response to it if it isn't buried in a budget thread.


----------



## 42ndstreet (Oct 15, 2004)

tru brother dog


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

t.


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

1


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sharkbait said:


> I've always tried to go cruising while on unemployment.$375 a week for six months does wonders for the budget.


Smart man, but you have to call in every Friday before 5pm.


----------

